# Anderson Fork / Caesar Creek(north of lake)



## Clark43130 (Jul 8, 2013)

Are these flows easy to wade, or is a yak pretty much required here? From the images on Google it looks to be fairly deep, at least for wading. Just trying to get some insight before making the trek this weekend. Also, are there any species that are more prevalent in these waters? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

best bet is to paddle upstream from the lake, both streams are very wade able once you get above lake pool and are pretty skinny even for a yak once you get a mile above the lake in summer flows and as of a few years ago were several cattle fences across both streams, ( yes, electric wire also.. trust me on that) Maybe that's changed but in the last couple years though, haven't went back 

Salmonid


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Usualy some nice Musky up there this time of year.But with the low lake lvls who knows.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Clark, you'll need a kayak, the pools are a little too deep for me to wade. The lake is filling again and should be in good shape after a decent rain.

Watch out for local kids, they like to chuck rocks at people on the water.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's wrong with a little rock chuckin


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

White bass should be running of the creek


----------

